# Floating plants?



## Graceful (Apr 30, 2013)

What are some good floating plants for a 10-gallon? I'm not sure what kind of lights my tank has.

I'd love something with long roots, like water hyacinth, but I know water hyacinth doesn't do well in an aquarium. Already found that out the hard way.


----------



## gorillakev (Feb 21, 2013)

Frogbit, the roots usually reach down the substrate.


----------



## 10asartin (Mar 28, 2013)

I love the dwarf water lettuce I have in my tank. The roots are really pretty looking. I use a 6500k bulb so they grow well, but I am pretty sure they need moderate lighting to grow properly.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

I love my Red Root Floaters. The roots really are red.


----------



## ShukiAi (Feb 15, 2012)

I second the dwarf water lettuce. I really enjoy it floating along the top of my tank and my betta like to hide in the roots.


----------



## peachii (Jan 6, 2013)

Oh wow, i just looked up dwarf water lettuce and it is much prettier than the regular size. It's actually quite beautiful.

I have water sprite floating in several tanks and green hygro that has gotten so tall it floats across the top.


----------



## Kytkattin (May 15, 2011)

I have regular water lettuce, and I kind of hate it. The roots are amazing, but it pretty much took over the tank when I was trying to finish my finals and such at college and couldn't keep it in control. I just threw away about 20 heads, leaving only 2-4 per tank. 2 months from now they will probably be back. 

I adore my giant leaf duckweed though. It is a little annoying with water changes, but the look in the tank is super cute, and they don't block the light like the water lettuce does. Plus they still block just enough light that it is more pleasant for the bettas than just straight harsh light in their face.


----------



## Gallium (May 14, 2013)

I really like dwarf water lettuce. Red root floater/frogbit is good too. A really nice surface plant IMO...is Aponogeton Natans. 

They send up narrow lily pads to the surface, about 7-12 pads per plant. They also looove to bloom in the aquarium. I had seven blooms from one plant in a single year, it was quite a prolific bloomer. The flowers are rather small and white but they're pretty cute. 

I've grown water hyacinth in aquariums quite successfully before, the main death of them is that they need so much lighting.


----------



## NapoleonUWS (Apr 23, 2012)

I have dwarf water lettuce in my tanks and it multiplies super fast - I usually toss the larger plants and keep the smaller ones, otherwise it can take over.


----------



## Deanna01 (Apr 22, 2013)

My bettas LOVE frogbit. It's like catnip for bettas, I swear.


----------



## Hadoken Kitty (Jan 24, 2013)

I have frogbit in my sorority. My girls spend all of their time in it. One of the frogbit roots (they'll separate and just keep growing all over the place, so you'll have groups of frogbit) is so long that is has reached halfway down my 20 gal. I love it.


----------



## peachii (Jan 6, 2013)

NapoleonUWS said:


> I have dwarf water lettuce in my tanks and it multiplies super fast - I usually toss the larger plants and keep the smaller ones, otherwise it can take over.


Next time you feel like tossing, toss some my way. We'll pay the cheap shipping option or either trade you plants clipping from our tank that I have.


----------



## peachii (Jan 6, 2013)

Hadoken Kitty said:


> I have frogbit in my sorority. My girls spend all of their time in it. One of the frogbit roots (they'll separate and just keep growing all over the place, so you'll have groups of frogbit) is so long that is has reached halfway down my 20 gal. I love it.



If you ever feel like trading for some plant clippings that I have, we have a lot about every 2 weeks. Would be happy to.

HAHA. trying to send these happy plants to homes other than my trash can for the time being. 

Might actually try to sell a grouped package in the next few weeks.


----------

